
Show HN: Coffee Chats – Schedule virtual coffee chats without the back and forth - chptung
https://www.trycoffeechats.com/
======
chptung
Problem: I wanted to host virtual coffee chats to help others with their
careers during this time but scheduling over emails / DMs is a huge pain and
wastes a ton of time. Calendly is a good option but it felt too impersonal and
lacked a calendar view to see all the events on my calendar.

Solution: So, I built Coffee Chats
([https://www.trycoffeechats.com](https://www.trycoffeechats.com)), which is a
free app that connects with your Google Calendar, determines when you're free
based on calendars you sync, and then creates a profile for you to share with
others so people can easily schedule a virtual coffee chat with you (no more
wasting time trying to find availability). Chats are hosted over Google Meet
which is also free and is automatically added to each coffee chat that is
added to your calendar.

So far, people have been using Coffee Chats to schedule mentoring sessions,
meetups with friends, and user testing sessions, and I just released an update
based on user feedback to show a full weekly calendar view, which you can find
mine here:
[https://www.trycoffeechats.com/chris/calendar?date=2020-08-0...](https://www.trycoffeechats.com/chris/calendar?date=2020-08-03)

Ask: I've been at this for a little over a month after seeing unemployment
rate sky rocket and seeing so many posts on Linkedin offering help but
realizing so much time was wasted on people trying to find a time that works.
Now that it's shipped, I'd love more feedback. It's completely free to make a
profile, and all I ask is that you 1) share your profile to schedule virtual
coffee chats to connect/help people in need right now and 2) provide feedback
on your experience (optional)

